# Hamachi



## Knoppers (5. September 2008)

Hi

ich und mein Freund haben vor ein paar Tagen über Hamachi aoeII gespielt, was einwandfrei geklappt hat.
Abends haben wirds dann nochmal probiert. Da hat er mich zwar gefunden wenn ich ein Spiel gehostet hab, aber er konnte nicht mehr beitreten. Wenn er eins aufgemacht hat hab ich ihn nichtmal gefunden. 
Ich kann ihn anpingen, er aber mich nicht.

wisst Ihr worans liegen könnte?

mfg


----------



## MasterJM (6. September 2008)

Knoppers hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> ich und mein Freund haben vor ein paar Tagen über Hamachi aoeII gespielt, was einwandfrei geklappt hat.
> Abends haben wirds dann nochmal probiert. Da hat er mich zwar gefunden wenn ich ein Spiel gehostet hab, aber er konnte nicht mehr beitreten. Wenn er eins aufgemacht hat hab ich ihn nichtmal gefunden.
> ...



Personal Firewalls auf deinem Rechner können so etwas verursachen.


----------



## Knoppers (6. September 2008)

MasterJM hat gesagt.:


> Personal Firewalls auf deinem Rechner können so etwas verursachen.


Wir habens auch mal ohne WS Firewall probiert. Das Ergebnis war jedoch das gleiche. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht ob er noch eine andere Firewall hat.


----------

